# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  HCM-Đấu giá ít đồ không ve chai

## inhainha

Thấy bà con đưa lên sàn xôm tụ quá, mình quyết định đưa vài món không phải ve chai lên cho AE bắn phá. Hy vọng các bác ủng hộ nhiệt tình. Sau buổi đấu giá, mình xin trích 1 triệu để ủng hộ diễn đàn tiếp tục phát triển. Xin cám ơn.

Vào chủ đề chính. Có 2 mã số 

MS1: PLC Mitsubishi FX2N-48MR-DS hình thức đẹp như mới vậy, có gắn sẵn board truyền thông 485 màu xanh.

MS2: bộ 3 alpha step thần thánh, gồm đầy đủ jack cắm. Cả motor và driver đều đẹp như mới.

Hàng bao xài 3 ngày 3 đêm nhé các bác.


Giá ban đầu: 1 ly cà phê đá

Giá mua ngay: 1 ly cà phê đá (do mình chọn nha  :Big Grin: )

Bước giá hợp lệ: lớn hơn 20k là được.

Thời hạn kết thúc: ngày 1/9 ngày 22h30ph theo giờ diễn đàn. Thấy mấy bác bắt bẻ bài post hiện thời gian 22h30ph là đã sau 22h30, nhưng mình xin phép tính luôn phút cuối này nha. 

MS1:


MS2:

----------


## trucnguyen

Lám cái rồi đi ngủ:
MS1: 40 K
MS2: 40 K

----------

inhainha

----------


## CKD

Ms1 60k
Ms2 60k

----------

inhainha

----------


## Nam CNC

mốt đấu giá quá thịnh hành , sân chơi công bằng cho đại gia.


Ms2 :3000K cho nó máu.

----------

inhainha

----------


## Brian

Đặt chổ trước.
Ms1: 80k.Ms2: 80k. :Wink:

----------

inhainha

----------


## Brian

Quên nhấn F5. Hừmm, máu lên nảo liền.
MS1: 1500k. MS2: 3020k. :Wink:

----------

inhainha

----------


## thehiena2

Ko biết ms2 có tex chạy chưa? Nhưng thôi đấu giá mù vậy 
MS2: 3040K

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> Ko biết ms2 có tex chạy chưa? Nhưng thôi đấu giá mù vậy 
> MS2: 3040K


Yên tâm đi bác. Mình bán hàng bao xài mà.

----------


## ppgas

Để đảm bảo tính khách quan, em nghĩ bác inhainha nên thông báo có giá mua ngay hay không và nếu có thì báo luôn. Thanks.

----------


## inhainha

> Để đảm bảo tính khách quan, em nghĩ bác inhainha nên thông báo có giá mua ngay hay không và nếu có thì báo luôn. Thanks.


Ok. Vậy không có giá mua ngay nhé các bác.

----------

ppgas

----------


## cnclaivung

em xin theo : ms2 3500k

----------

inhainha

----------


## CKD

Cơ bản thì chưa có luật, nhưng khi anh em đã tham gia bid thì mọi thay đổi về phương thức đấu hết hiệu lực rồi.

Chà chà.. giá lên nhanh quá, cơ bản thì em đuối ngay phút đầu, buồn  :Smile: 
Rình rình vào phút cuối xem giá bay tới mức nào rồi bơm tiếp hehe

Trước giờ chưa chơi alpha, giờ lại là 220v, quá tiện lợi

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Quên nhấn F5. Hừmm, máu lên nảo liền.
> MS1: 1500k. MS2: 3020k.


 Em theo MS1 : 100k
 (Các bác đừng cười, em có lý do của em ợ)

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> mốt đấu giá quá thịnh hành , sân chơi công bằng cho đại gia.
> 
> 
> Ms2 :3000K cho nó máu.


 Bác Nam có cái gì hay cho lên đấu trường đi, vụ này thịnh quá đi..   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## inhainha

> MS1: 1500k





> em xin theo : ms2 3500k


2 trùm cuối hiện thời. Các bác ủng hộ nào, giá vẫn còn quá xa so với kỳ vọng  :Big Grin:

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Vấn đề là ở chỗ " lớn hơn 20k là được" 
 MS1 : 125k

----------


## inhainha

> Cơ bản thì chưa có luật, nhưng khi anh em đã tham gia bid thì mọi thay đổi về phương thức đấu hết hiệu lực rồi.
> 
> Chà chà.. giá lên nhanh quá, cơ bản thì em đuối ngay phút đầu, buồn 
> Rình rình vào phút cuối xem giá bay tới mức nào rồi bơm tiếp hehe
> 
> Trước giờ chưa chơi alpha, giờ lại là 220v, quá tiện lợi


Giá vẫn còn thơm chán bác ơi, mình còn nhoẻn 3 cái alpha loại này thôi. Chắc lâu lắm mới có lại.




> Em theo MS1 : 100k
>  (Các bác đừng cười, em có lý do của em ợ)


Cho xin lý do đi bác, hợp lý mình công nhận bài post của bác luôn  :Big Grin:

----------


## inhainha

> Vấn đề là ở chỗ " lớn hơn 20k là được" 
>  MS1 : 125k


Bước giá lớn hơn 20k bác ợ. Bác Brain đã post 1500k thì bước giá hợp lệ tiếp theo phải lớn hơn 1520k chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Bước giá lớn hơn 20k bác ợ. Bác Brain đã post 1500k thì bước giá hợp lệ tiếp theo phải lớn hơn 1520k chứ


 Vâng, chắc là cuối cùng nó thuộc về em thôi ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Giá vẫn còn thơm chán bác ơi, mình còn nhoẻn 3 cái alpha loại này thôi. Chắc lâu lắm mới có lại.
> 
> 
> Cho xin lý do đi bác, hợp lý mình công nhận bài post của bác luôn


 Em đưa ra lý do ngay thì không hay lắm , cho đến thời điểm hiện tại, nếu bác công nhận giùm em là sau bác Brian thì đến lượt em là tốt rồi. Còn ngoài ra, có bác nào khác trả giá nữa em xin đú sau. cảm ơn bác.

----------


## inhainha

> Em đưa ra lý do ngay thì không hay lắm , cho đến thời điểm hiện tại, nếu bác công nhận giùm em là sau bác Brian thì đến lượt em là tốt rồi. Còn ngoài ra, có bác nào khác trả giá nữa em xin đú sau. cảm ơn bác.


Bác thông cảm. Mình chỉ công nhận bài post nào là hợp lệ, chứ mình không công nhận post trước sau gì cả. Mình có update boss ở từng thời điểm. Nếu các bác có thắc mắc ý kiến gì thì cứ post lên, mình sẽ xem xét điều chỉnh. Còn việc mình đã công nhận hợp lệ mà mãi sau đó mới có ý kiến là e rằng không ổn  :Big Grin:  . hehehe

À nói trước luôn, diễn đàn chưa ra luật đấu giá nên xin phép được vận dụng luật theo ý người bán là mình. Nếu mấy bác thấy có gì chưa rõ thì có thể post đề nghị hoặc hỏi trước cho rõ. Còn nếu mấy bác thấy mình không fair thì có thể không tham gia  :Big Grin:  .

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Vâng, vậy là em chơi không đúng luật rồi, SR bác. Giá cao nhất hiện tại là
 BRIAN : Ms1 : 1500K
 cnclaivung : MS2 : 3500k
  Chúc mừng hai bác, hy vọng các bác sẽ chiến thắng trong cuộc chơi này...

----------


## Nam CNC

á , em ghét cái giá kì vọng lắm , cho bác hồi hộp giờ cuối chơi , ứ bid lúc này nữa.

----------


## trucnguyen

Ms2 : 3520 k

----------

inhainha

----------


## duytrungcdt

em MS1: 1520k nhé
em tên Trung
sđt 0976023322
thank all !

----------

inhainha

----------


## truongkiet

E theo ms2:3600k

----------

inhainha

----------


## trucnguyen

MS2: 3620 K
Chiến thuật du kích  :Wink:

----------

inhainha

----------


## thuhanoi

Thuhanoi : MS2: 3690K cho co vẻ hay hay  :Big Grin:

----------

inhainha

----------


## trucnguyen

MS2: 3700 K
Bác Hà Nội mùa thu , đấu sai luật nhé
Đại gia xuất hiện phải cảnh giác cao độ  :Wink:

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> em MS1: 1520k nhé
> em tên Trung
> sđt 0976023322
> thank all !


Boss MS1




> Thuhanoi : MS2: 3690K cho co vẻ hay hay


Boss MS2




> MS2: 3700 K
> Bác Hà Nội mùa thu , đấu sai luật nhé
> Đại gia xuất hiện phải cảnh giác cao độ


Bước giá 20k trở lên nha bác. 3710k trở đi mới hợp lệ  :Big Grin:

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## inhainha

Một số bác nhắn tin hỏi thăm về sản phẩm. Xin nói rõ. Bộ alpha step sử dụng điện áp 220V quá thuận lợi cho các bác. Driver và motor theo cặp zin của nó, không chơi kiểu râu ông nọ cắm cằm bà kia  :Big Grin: .

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

sàn đấu bắt đầu có sự phát nhiệt , beng beng, be.........n.......g

----------


## truongkiet

Ms2:4000k.....

----------

inhainha

----------


## trucnguyen

MS2:4020K
sửa sai  :Wink:

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> em MS1: 1520k nhé
> em tên Trung
> sđt 0976023322
> thank all !





> MS2:4020K
> sửa sai


2 boss là đây  :Big Grin:

----------


## truongkiet

Ms2: 4500k

----------

inhainha

----------


## trucnguyen

Chém đao xuống nước , nước càng chảy mạnh
Nâng chén tiêu sầu, càng sầu thêm.... 

Rất nhiều cao thủ đang mài dao bên bờ suối chăng ?!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tradacnc

MS2 : 4600k

----------

inhainha

----------


## thuhanoi

ngó vẻ ms2 hot: 4680 kk

----------

inhainha

----------


## tradacnc

5000k dành cho ms2

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> em MS1: 1520k nhé
> em tên Trung
> sđt 0976023322
> thank all !





> 5000k dành cho ms2


2 boss là đây. Cám ơn các bác.

----------


## elenercom

MS1 1540k đê

----------


## inhainha

Chương trình khuyến mãi bia kèm lạc:

Nếu bác nào thắng đấu giá MS1 với giá tiền lớn hơn 2500k sẽ được tặng kèm một bộ nguồn Omron cực xịn, có màn hình LED báo áp, dòng ...

Nếu bác nào thắng đấu giá MS2 với giá tiền lớn hơn 8000k sẽ được tặng một bộ alpha 46 có sẵn hộp số Harmonic tỉ số truyền 50 để cho bác ấy về chế thêm trục A luôn.  :Big Grin: 

Nguồn Omron đây:


Bộ alpha lạc rang đây:

----------


## Nam CNC

ỐI thần linh ơi , để gom đạn ngày mai hủy diệt mới được. Nhẩm tính 1 xíu ???? 8000K cho 4 bộ , hơi cao cao, nhưng cần thì cũng quất.

----------


## inhainha

> ỐI thần linh ơi , để gom đạn ngày mai hủy diệt mới được. Nhẩm tính 1 xíu ???? 8000K cho 4 bộ , hơi cao cao, nhưng cần thì cũng quất.


Không cao đâu bác. 8000k chưa chắc trúng đâu nha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

> MS2 : 4600k


Ui, bác Huy nhiều đồ khủng, sao ko đem lên đấu giá cho vui?

----------


## Nam CNC

giá như thế là chưa có đấu tới thế mà bác lại nói chưa chắc trúng ..... giá kì vọng cao dữ hehehe cứ xem như thăm dò nhu cầu khách hàng thử xem nếu nó hót đạt được giá cao thì bác cứ gom toàn Korea về có khi trúng lớn . 



---- Em già rồi , bình tĩnh lắm , sẽ ra tay đúng lúc , đúng thời điểm , 1 nhát chết chắc.

----------


## duytrungcdt

> 2 boss là đây. Cám ơn các bác.


em theoo ms1 1560k

----------

inhainha

----------


## thuhanoi

Việc này không quan trọng và cũng không gấp nên rỉ rả chọc ngoáy tý cho vui trẻ : lại số đẹp 5555 K

----------


## thuhanoi

À quên MS2 : 5555 K

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> giá như thế là chưa có đấu tới thế mà bác lại nói chưa chắc trúng ..... giá kì vọng cao dữ hehehe cứ xem như thăm dò nhu cầu khách hàng thử xem nếu nó hót đạt được giá cao thì bác cứ gom toàn Korea về có khi trúng lớn . 
> 
> 
> 
> ---- Em già rồi , bình tĩnh lắm , sẽ ra tay đúng lúc , đúng thời điểm , 1 nhát chết chắc.


Alpha step không nhiều, mà giá cũng không mềm, nên muốn gom cũng không gom được. hehehe. Sau đợt này chắc còn lâu mới có hàng lại. Chúc bác được hàng ngon giá tốt.

----------


## inhainha

> em theoo ms1 1560k





> À quên MS2 : 5555 K


Boss hiện thời là đây

----------


## TigerHN

- Bác Inhainha cho em hỏi là bài đặt giá nếu diễn đàn hiện lên là "01-09-2015, 10:30 PM" thì về thời gian là hợp lệ đúng không Bác?
- Em đặt giá MS2: 6000k

----------

inhainha

----------


## thuhanoi

> - Bác Inhainha cho em hỏi là bài đặt giá nếu diễn đàn hiện lên là "01-09-2015, 10:30 PM" thì về thời gian là hợp lệ đúng không Bác?
> - Em đặt giá MS2: 6000k


Theo quy định của chủ diễn đàn - là quy định chung của nhiều diễn đàn khác, bài post có số phút 10:30PM (22:30) đều hợp lệ. Những bài có số 31 là không hợp lệ chứ người ta không cần biết mấy giây gì cả. Thời gian kết thúc là X thì mọi bài từ X trở về trước (đương nhiên đến lúc bắt đầu phiên thôi) đều hợp lệ. Mọi bài từ X+1 đều không hợp lệ.

----------

inhainha, TigerHN

----------


## emptyhb

Em đặt MS2: 6500k.

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> - Bác Inhainha cho em hỏi là bài đặt giá nếu diễn đàn hiện lên là "01-09-2015, 10:30 PM" thì về thời gian là hợp lệ đúng không Bác?
> - Em đặt giá MS2: 6000k


Mình công nhận thời gian này hợp lệ nha các bác. Các bác cứ yên tâm canh thời gian.

----------

TigerHN

----------


## inhainha

> em theoo ms1 1560k





> Em đặt MS2: 6500k.


Cập nhật boss mới.

----------


## hellboy424

Em theo MS1 1600k cho xôm  . Bình (o9o9o5775o)

----------

inhainha

----------


## TigerHN

MS2: 6600k

----------

inhainha

----------


## Nam CNC

để tạo thêm phần kịch tính , máu phọt não , và cũng muốn thêm vài củ lạc , em phấn đấu chơi tới giá khuyến mãi luôn. 

8001K cho MS2

----------

inhainha

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, sao ko chờ sát giờ rồi đấu giá luôn?

----------


## duytrungcdt

Ms1 1620 nha các bác

----------


## hellboy424

MS1 1650 nha bác (o9o9o5775o)

----------


## inhainha

> để tạo thêm phần kịch tính , máu phọt não , và cũng muốn thêm vài củ lạc , em phấn đấu chơi tới giá khuyến mãi luôn. 
> 
> 8001K cho MS2





> MS1 1650 nha bác (o9o9o5775o)


Cập nhật boss mới

----------


## inhainha

> Ủa, sao ko chờ sát giờ rồi đấu giá luôn?


Theo kinh nghiệm nhiều năm chinh chiến đấu giá ở 5giay ngày trước thì việc chờ sát giờ không có ý nghĩa gì, vì mỗi người đã có sẵn một giá mua được cho riêng mình rồi. Thậm chí việc chờ sát giờ thậm chí còn có tác dụng ngược, bị hụt món hàng trước mắt  :Big Grin:  .

----------

Gamo

----------


## emptyhb

Ôi, bác Nam không để anh em chơi gì cả.

----------


## CKD

Phát hiện thành viên nghèo nhất diễn đàn, anh ấy có xèng nhưng chẵng có thời gian. Nên quyết định đưa ra cái giá âp ủ từ lâu.
Liệu anh ấy có thành công với quyết định của mình? Xin xem hồi sau sẽ rỏ.  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

Gamo, huyquynhbk, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

HAHAHA 1 phát máu phọt đầy lổ mũi >>> bộ tui đặt giá quá lố hay sao mà anh em im ắng vậy ? không lẽ chơi cú chót vào phút chót ???

----------


## hungdn

Ghê thặc, bác Nam chịu chơi làm phát nhảy vọt luông  :Big Grin:  Nghi bác là trùm cuối lắm

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

tại tui cần mà , vì tự nhiên hôm qua ráp thùng điều khiển 2 cái drive anpha lăn đùng ra chết , dù có dự phòng mà vẫn thiếu , hỏi hết anh em đều hết thế là phải chơi chiêu hủy diệt để cho cái máy hàng khủng của em hoạt động thôi chứ sao nữa, em chơi chiêu này là chiêu cuối rồi đó , vợ nó cằn nhằn muốn chết đây nè.

----------

hungdn, nhatson

----------


## inhainha

Núp kỹ quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## duytrungcdt

MS1 1620 bác ơi

----------


## inhainha

> MS1 1620 bác ơi


1650k rồi bác ơi

----------


## Nam CNC

còn 2 phút nhỉ ????

----------


## duytrungcdt

em nhầm 1660k

----------


## duytrungcdt

MS1 1660 k bac nhé

----------


## hellboy424

1700k nhé bác

----------


## duytrungcdt

MS1 1720k bác nhé

----------


## hellboy424

1800k nhé bác

----------


## hungdn

Chốt.
Này thì mười ký tự  :Big Grin:

----------


## duytrungcdt

MS1 1780 k bac nhé

----------


## duytrungcdt

MS1 1820 k nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

xong--------------- ngày 3 tháng 9 em giải quyết , còn bác có vietcombank em chuyển 1 phát luôn cho nó mau.

----------


## hellboy424

chốt rồi các bác nhỉ

----------


## Nam CNC

Đang cần gấp , ngày mai em ghé qua phó đức chính quận 1 lấy hàng nhé .

----------


## inhainha

> để tạo thêm phần kịch tính , máu phọt não , và cũng muốn thêm vài củ lạc , em phấn đấu chơi tới giá khuyến mãi luôn. 
> 
> 8001K cho MS2


Chúc mừng bác Nam đã thắng đấu giá. Bác chơi chiêu này độc hơn thịt dzịt làm các bác dạt hết trơn  :Big Grin: . Nếu bác có nhu cầu đổi sang ASM66MC thì mình đổi cho bác 1 bộ nhé. Thanks





> MS1 1720k bác nhé


Chúc mừng bác đã thắng đấu giá với giá này.






> 1800k nhé bác


Chia buồn cùng bác. Bài post của bác phạm luật vì không ghi mã số sản phẩm đấu. Hẹn dịp khác nhé bác.

----------

hellboy424, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu thế quá tốt chủ thớt , mà cho em cái địa chỉ đi , em ở Q4 , qua quận 1 Phó Đức Chính 5 phút.   Mua được đồ ngon , được nhậu , cuối cùng được củ lạc bự bự , hehehe đôi lúc phút cuối mới biết nhỉ.

----------


## duytrungcdt

Bác cho e stk em gửi tiền nhé
Thank bác

----------


## hellboy424

không có gì , đấu cho a e vui vẻ là chính  :Smile: )

----------


## inhainha

> nếu thế quá tốt chủ thớt , mà cho em cái địa chỉ đi , em ở Q4 , qua quận 1 Phó Đức Chính 5 phút.   Mua được đồ ngon , được nhậu , cuối cùng được củ lạc bự bự , hehehe đôi lúc phút cuối mới biết nhỉ.


Hàng hiện đang nằm ở Gò Vấp, không ở q1. Mai thằng em mình liên lạc với bác giao hàng tận nơi.




> Bác cho e stk em gửi tiền nhé
> Thank bác


Bác inbox cho mình số đt để mai sms số tài khoản cho bác nhé. Số đt này mới chính chủ nhé 090336918 năm. Bác để ý giúp.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## duytrungcdt

Sđt của em 0976023322
Em tên Trung ở Hà Nội

----------


## inhainha

Đã hoàn thành giao dịch đấu giá. Admin cho xin số tài khoản để chuyển tiền ủng hộ diễn đàn.

----------


## Gamo

Ếch Min đâu ùi ta?

----------


## inhainha

> Ếch Min đâu ùi ta?


Bác gamo có quen ai tên Chế Sung không nhỉ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Hmm, chưa nghe bao vờ bác ợ ;x :x :x

----------


## CNC PRO

CNC PRO xin thay mặt thành viên diễn đàn CNCProVN.com chân thành cảm ơn sự ủng hộ của *inhainha* với số tiền là 1000K.

----------

